# Results good but still don't feel right



## _Sunshine_ (Nov 24, 2011)

I got diagnosed with Graves Disease in September last year and got the radioactive iodine 12th September.

I have been getting blood tests every six weeks and been taking 150mg of Thorixine sodium every day since the start of January. I got my latest blood results yesterday and they are:

Free T4 15 (7.0-17)
Free T3 5.1 (3.5-6.0)
TSH 0.2 (0.3-4.5)

So I should be happy they are normal right? If they are normal, why do i feel so awful still?  So tired allll the time... yet having trouble sleeping. My hair is falling out. I keep putting on weight. Starting to think that I will never feel 'normal' again.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Have faith that you will feel normal again. If there's one thing I've learned from reading this forum it's that thyroid issues take time, sometimes lots and lots of time, to resolve. And it seems as though there's often a lag between labs and symptoms. Patience is key, as is persistence.

Maybe others will have some insights to share.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

I take 5000 units of D3 every day along with 5000 units of Biotin and B12 to combat my fatigue and metabolism issues. Your body has been through it and so you might be depleted of some of the vitamins that help with energy and metabolism. As for the weight gain after RAU, that is common. Your FT4and FT3 are on the higher side of normal, so you might need just a little tweak to your thyroid replacement. I would suggest getting a full blood panel done to see how your calcium, Vitamin 3 and B12 levels are. If you are low in any or all of those areas, that can be causing your fatigue and weight gain too. Honestly, it will take time to get your levels tweaked just right, but you'll get there. Hang in there!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

_Sunshine_ said:


> I got diagnosed with Graves Disease in September last year and got the radioactive iodine 12th September.
> 
> I have been getting blood tests every six weeks and been taking 150mg of Thorixine sodium every day since the start of January. I got my latest blood results yesterday and they are:
> 
> ...


Labs look really good. I suspect low Ferritin.

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100, the better)

Also, w/the weight, consider that a lot of us w/o a thyroid no longer process glutens (simple carbs) as we should. Mostly, gluten turns to fat for those of us that had RAI or ablation.

So, look closely to your diet. Calories in, calories out. You can go on any diet you want but calories will always matter. Always!


----------



## miltomeal (May 17, 2011)

Graves really does leach a lot of essential nutrients, vitamins and minerals from your body. your blood tests are looking good and i would look into building up some of those vitamins etc. that are now at a lower level than they should be...Ferritan, magnesium, B's, krill/fish oil, D to name a few. 
I have had a very positive response from my body doing this and i am farther behind in balancing the thyroid hormones than you currently are.

Best wishes!


----------



## _Sunshine_ (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the information. I will get a test done with my GP to see what my vitamin and mineral levels are and find out what I am missing.

At the moment all I take it Kelp to help with my eye problem.

Thanks heaps  Much appreciated!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

_Sunshine_ said:


> Thanks a lot for the information. I will get a test done with my GP to see what my vitamin and mineral levels are and find out what I am missing.
> 
> At the moment all I take it Kelp to help with my eye problem.
> 
> Thanks heaps  Much appreciated!


Gosh; I am not sure kelp is a good idea? Maybe others will comment? Is it helping your eyes? Are you under the care of an ophthalmologist?


----------



## _Sunshine_ (Nov 24, 2011)

I have read that taking kelp can assist in stopping you from getting the "bulging eyes". If I miss a couple days from taking it now my eyes start twitching a bit.

Can't see why it would be a bad idea to take it?

No I am not seeing an opthalmologist.


----------



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

Sunshine - It was always my understanding that soy products, kelp, and a few other things should be avoided in Graves, especially with eye involvement. Not sure where I heard this but probably form my research of Graves. Also that RAI was something to avoid with eye involvement. That was why my Endo went with me having the surgery instead of the RAI. Even though you did have the RAI your eyes will get better in time and there is so much help out there now for the eyes ! Check with your Endo on the kelp.

Wishing you all the best !


----------



## _Sunshine_ (Nov 24, 2011)

Sorry for the massive delay.. my internet has been playing up!

I am seeing my doctor tomorrow afternoon so I will ask her about kelp being a problem. My eyes are getting more and more sensitive. They tear heaps and are very sensitive to the light.

Even though I have been seeing specialists and GP's for over 2 years... I still get really nervous every time I go! Hope it is some good news!

Thank you for all your comments. It is nice to hear I am not alone through all of this!


----------



## _Sunshine_ (Nov 24, 2011)

My doctor said that kelp wont be a problem at all. The only problem is if I have too much iodine in my body. But she said the chances of that are pretty slim.

Might be my imagination but I do feel the kelp helps!

Will check with the specialist when I see him in a couple of weeks time though to make sure


----------

